

Emacs on a tablet PC with gestures - angrycoder
http://lispgamesdev.blogspot.com/2010/12/gnu-emacs-tablet-pc-touchscreen-gesture.html

======
dto
Hi, I made this video. I don't show it in the video but this is a Touchsmart
TM2. The screen flips up and swivels 180 degrees to reveal a conventional
laptop form factor with keyboard, so I mainly use emacs that way. However,
gestures are still available above the keyboard when the screen is in that
mode, and also emacs code reviews that i talk about could be interesting... I
have a lot of other stuff planned, see <http://lispgamesdev.blogspot.com/> for
more.

------
roadnottaken
This makes about as much sense as using command-line interface to drive a car.

~~~
yummyfajitas
I think it would be pretty sweet to run common emacs commands without
contributing to RSI.

------
rauljara
The editors I've seen for iOS all have issues with special characters so I had
been really curious to see how the emac folks would deal with that. I was
pretty disappointed when I found out they didn't.

The gestures were pretty cool anyway, though. From what I could tell, they
seemed pretty intuitive, too.

------
ch
I would be curious to see the usability of this when actually editing a
buffer. Search-as-you-type would be a cool example.

------
dguaraglia
"Because key chords weren't painful enough"

~~~
aerique
Anyone that doesn't rebind Emacs' awful key chords deserves all the RSI and
carpal they get.

------
Estragon
Slightly OT: anyone know of attempts to port emacs to android? If I had that
and an attachable human-size keyboard, I could ditch my laptop for many
purposes.

